# I bloody hate my loud family



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I like silence. When I'm studying I have to listen to classical music, because if I didn't and put the pc off, I would hear my family yapping away or the tv being too loud because they can't hear it.

Why the **** can't I study in peace and silence?

Why is it that my stupid brother who owns his own house has to come over 4 out of 7 days with his loud children? I bloody hate his wife too; she is ****ing loud. Why can't she shut the hell up?

And when it's quiet, some other family member takes the patrol over by being loud then. It's as if they are rotating to annoy me.

I've talked to them about it countless times but they just can't help it.

I want to move out, but it will have to wait until 2013.... Or 2014.

Can someone relate to this?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

you could go for a walk like in a natury area


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

if you've spoken to them about it, then their continuing to carry on like this sounds downright rude to me. 

Is there a public library nearby that you can go to for solitude and study? 

I don't know what it is, but it seems to me that generally speaking (ha ha), most people just cannot stand to have any silence when in a group. someone MUST ALWAYS be saying something. And then there is a tendency to try to talk over each other. 

this is probably a long shot, but can you arrange with your brother to be in his house when he and his brood are at yours?


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

leonardess said:


> if you've spoken to them about it, then their continuing to carry on like this sounds downright rude to me.
> 
> Is there a public library nearby that you can go to for solitude and study?
> 
> ...


I've tried that last part once, but it's awkward. It's gotten slightly better now, but still I really can't take it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm super hypersensitive to sound too like loud tv and the radio on at the same time. It really bothers me. Plus does the volume really have to be at 10? I should not have to talk over the radio or tv. I like it more like background music. Not super loud.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

So am I. It makes me extremely angry having to deal with my family, especially my dad, who is the most obnoxious person I've ever known. Literally. He stomps and I can actually hear him from my room upstairs. If I say anything about it, he throws a fit and starts stomping even more.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes I have that problem too. Gosh it's driving me insane  All cause of these god damn extroverts who like to talk and meet up... I wanna kill them all!!!!!


----------

